# Rolf Wheels



## max354 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I am a racer looking for a lightweight race wheelset for criteriums, road races, and training. I'm looking to spend no more than $1000 and stay under 1500g for clincers. I myself am very light, about 110 pounds. Right now I am riding some 2009 Race Lite wheels that I think are around 1800g under a 2009 Madone 5.2. I've narrowed my search down to two options, the Rolf Prima Vigor (1450g and 34mm deep)) or the Rolf Prima Elan (1340g and 23mm deep), one being more aero, the other lighter. Does anyone have any experiance with these wheels or recommendations? Do you think the aerodynamic benefit of the Vigor is worth the extra 110g over the Elan? Overall, which wheel would you recommend and why?


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

I am riding Vigors under an S2. I don't race, these were an upgrade from a set of Mavic Equipes. Having ridden only two different wheel sets at the time, I found them to be very light and my spin seemed to be easier... 

However, I am now riding a set of Dura Ace Tubulars on my Felt F1 and don't see any difference in the ride versus the Prima's.


----------



## jaegs (Jul 15, 2006)

*Vigors*

I can't compare them, and have not ridden the Vigors as much as I hoped yet (back surgery) but so far I love them. While it may be a placebo effect, I am definately faster on the Vigors than previous wheels and as an almost 'clydesdale' I have not had any problem yet. I use them for all my training and events (tris). My opinion, unless you are going up some ridiculous hills, aero beats weight - although I have no real objective proof.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I put a lot of miles on some Vigor RS and they are still good wheels. You are a light guy already so I would go for the deeper more aero wheel unless all you do is climb and content for KOMs.


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been doing some research on a new set of wheels and I am leaning heavily towards the Rolf Vigor RS wheelset. Hand built, solid, and supremely lightweight wheels that will last for a long time if you keep them in good condition. 

Honestly, if you take care of them the Rolf wheels will be as good as new 10 years from now. Being hand built you have to be careful about who you let work on them, an inexperienced mechanic might damage them irreparably, but thats why Rolf has a lifetime guarantee on the wheels.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

*Rolf Vigor vs. Elan*

I think the aero wheel is a better option for most riding conditions. Having owned a set of both I can also say I enjoyed the ride of the Vigor more than the Elan. I am 175lbs and the stiffness was a plus for me.


----------



## burtonjohn (Sep 22, 2005)

*Rolf Elan Prima Aero Design Flaw?*

I had been riding Rolf Elan's for a number of years until today -- when my rear wheel inexplicably ripped apart while cornering at 30 mph. I managed to stay on the bike but thought I was going to die. Needless to say I'm never riding Rolf wheels again. I just ordered a new pair of Reynolds. Yikes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

:confused5:thanks for bringing this one back from the dead. 

it's very odd for a wheel that is in perfectly fine shape to just 'rip apart'. i'd bet that there was some problem with those wheels that you hadn't noticed. there is no reason for it to happen otherwise.


----------



## burtonjohn (Sep 22, 2005)

*Exploding wheel!*

Yeah, it was odd indeed. Scared the heck out of me. I hadn't noticed any problems or issues with the wheel before. It looked fine. The spoke tensions was good and it wasn't out of true. No signs of stress and no warning signs. Here's a pic of the damage.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah well, exploding wheel or not, I can't wait to get my new Rolf Ares 4 carbon clinchers! I've always been a fan of the Vigors but never bought them. Now I'm glad I held out. :biggrin5:


----------



## burtonjohn (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, I wouldn't worry if I were you. You're wheels are a different model than mine, and yours will be new. Mine were quite a few years old and had a lot of racing miles on them. I think as a general precaution I will probably replace my wheels every few years now!


----------



## Ollieholic (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, I just bought a set of Vigors on cyber monday. What year were yours, and do you know if they made any significant changes the past years?? Thanks.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

burtonjohn said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't worry if I were you. You're wheels are a different model than mine, and yours will be new. Mine were quite a few years old and had a lot of racing miles on them. I think as a general precaution I will probably replace my wheels every few years now!


no **** sherlock! your blaming it on the company but things wear out you know. if that didn't happen your brake track would probably have caved in soon


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

How many miles on that busted Rolf wheel? I always thought that Rolf reinforced the location of the spokes, but from that photograph, I dont see any reinforcing.


----------



## ayyyyy (Jul 18, 2011)

rolf will rebuild your old hub laced to a new rim with new spokes for MUCH cheaper than you can buy a new wheel of similar weight/quality...looks like your elan rim was on its way to the grave, which is normal wear and tear and will happen with any wheel over time.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Got em!*

Hey guys, I got my ARES 4's. They are sick looking! Too bad I cant ride them yet as my bike wont be finished for a few months.


----------



## cwdzoot (Oct 16, 2005)

Really slick looking on that Orbea. I love the fact you can now order Rolf with custom color decals.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

cwdzoot said:


> I love the fact you can now order Rolf with custom color decals.


Yes! That had an influence on my purchase decision. I did NOT want red decals on the wheels. Rolf lets you pick any color you want as long as you have the color code.


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

*Nice setup*

I'm about to bite the bullet and retire 6 year old elans for the ares 4. Will also do ceramics as I did in the elans. The price of admission is kinda like getting your first carbon frameset.
Any online retailers price competitive? 
I always peel off any decals if possible as I prefer the unbillboard look.


----------



## sullied (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got the Rolf Prima Vigors and absolutely love them. I can't compare them directly to the Elan, but if you're just looking to road race without a lot of climbing, the small weight difference won't have much of an effect. I actually had this same dilemma when buying my Vigor wheelset. You can save 110g of weight by putting 4oz less water in your water bottle. You can't make your wheelset more aerodynamic though...

Rob


----------

